# Stealth cabinets in Australia



## shroomyshroom (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone in Australia knows of any hydro shops that have already made stealth cabinets.... I know everyone is going to say make your own but the situation i am in atm buying one that is premade is the best option for me... money is of no concern so not to worried about getting ripped in that department... just want to get something that stealthy and will work properly.. had a long look online last night but coldnt not find anything in australia which is a little heart breaking considering everyone knows we have the best buds in the business  

any help greatly apprecaited


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 30, 2008)

If money isn't an option, why don't you just buy one in another company and pay to have it shipped to australia?


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 30, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> If money isn't an option, why don't you just buy one in another company and pay to have it shipped to australia?


 
just think about what you wrote there for a few minutes mate.... its not the kind of thing you wanna have shipped to australia... with the customs that we have here.... i can almost guarantee they would do a controlled delivery and bust my ass a few months later once the plants were just about ready for harvest...


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 30, 2008)

shroomyshroom said:


> just think about what you wrote there for a few minutes mate.... its not the kind of thing you wanna have shipped to australia... with the customs that we have here.... i can almost guarantee they would do a controlled delivery and bust my ass a few months later once the plants were just about ready for harvest...


There is nothing illegal about a cabinet. Customs or not, it doesn't really matter. If they opened up the box (which I bet you they won't) they would just see a cabinet, some plastic stuff, and some electrical stuff. Unless the supplier spray painted "Pot Growing Cabinet" all over the side, there is no way anyone would be able to tell what it was. All of the components are legit, and customs are looking for DRUGS and ILLEGAL substances. This would be neither, they wouldn't care. If these things can be shipped between states, and between canada and the states, I'm sure it can make it to your island.

If you are concerned about a controlled delivery, then I'm assuming that you want to just pick it up? Shipping is not an option, either into australia or within? Because the cops can catch you just as easily following a package going into the country as they can one that is traveling within the country. I doubt that they would do it anyway. I don't know about your country, but you need search warrents here, and a judge has to sign off on it. Having a light and a cabinet is not enough to get a search warrent in the states. Anyway, so if you are avoiding shipping, then I don't really know how to help you, you just need to look around.

My opinion is to still build your own. But that's just me. Hope any of this helps.


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 30, 2008)

Or you could just ship the package to your buddies house, the one that you are not growing at. This way, worse case senereo, if customs finds it and if they do a controlled delivery, who the fuck cares. When they come back the shit's not there, it's at your house.


----------



## gscanaba (Jun 30, 2008)

buy 2 sets , have one out in the open for a nice little tomatoe/peppers/and other vvarious herb plants. have the other setup in a secret room behind a wall you construct with a hidden entrance ( for example, you can wall off a portion of a rooom side by side with a closet, then make the entrance to the grow room from within ur cloet) Then if you so happen to get raided they will see the grow operation you have in the open for legal plants. If they bring in dogs. than you can be covored by that by rubbing a few pathces of fox or other animal urine around certain various spots of your house. If your real paranoid of getting raided than renew your urine marks every week until the raid is unsuccesful and the police feel embarassed.

If they refer to you getting 2 systems than simply say one of the systems broke and you threw it away some time ago.


----------



## H&D (Jun 30, 2008)

ebay Shroomy 
Check this out ,Ive seen heaps like this on ebay 

Hydroponic Grow Tent - eBay Other Hydroponics, Hydroponics, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 01-Jul-08 20:32:57 AEST)

or this one 
MYLAR GROW TENT GROW ROOM HYDROPONICS SIZE XL - eBay Other Hydroponics, Hydroponics, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 02-Jul-08 21:44:47 AEST)

Or try these guys ...

eBay Australia Shop - Aussieponics: Hydroponics, switchgear, Lamps


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 30, 2008)

H&D said:


> ebay Shroomy
> Check this out ,Ive seen heaps like this on ebay
> 
> Hydroponic Grow Tent - eBay Other Hydroponics, Hydroponics, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 01-Jul-08 20:32:57 AEST)
> ...


 
thanx heaps for the links mate but tents are a deff no go for me... must be a cabinet with locable doors..


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 30, 2008)

warning dont buy a grow tent made by growlush which is a ozzy company,they rip,
put one up last night it ripped back to shop got a replacement, put it up, aslo ripped well not a rip but seams let go.


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 30, 2008)

mite work for ya, all u need to do is ya venting/fans/light
Mitre10 - Housewares and Electrical - Inside the home


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 30, 2008)

Hydroponic Cabinet Veg/ Herb Propagator/ Cloner. - eBay Other Hydroponics, Hydroponics, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 05-Jul-08 21:35:02 AEST)

Hydroponics Grow Box Cabinet Light System! MH & HPS - eBay (item 290241635015 end time Jul-06-08 11:51:52 PDT)


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 30, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> Hydroponic Cabinet Veg/ Herb Propagator/ Cloner. - eBay Other Hydroponics, Hydroponics, Gardening, Lawn Care, Home. (end time 05-Jul-08 21:35:02 AEST)
> 
> Hydroponics Grow Box Cabinet Light System! MH & HPS - eBay (item 290241635015 end time Jul-06-08 11:51:52 PDT)


 
thanx for the help mate checked em out and that is exactly waht i am after .. but need em a little taller


----------



## skunkdog (Jun 30, 2008)

one of them must have sumthing???? been looking but cant find alot!!Hydroponics and hydroponic growing Find a Dealer


----------



## shroomyshroom (Jun 30, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> one of them must have sumthing???? been looking but cant find alot!!Hydroponics and hydroponic growing Find a Dealer


 
you have truely out doen your self thanx mate 

rep coming your way


----------



## hackel (Sep 2, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> There is nothing illegal about a cabinet. Customs or not, it doesn't really matter. If they opened up the box (which I bet you they won't) they would just see a cabinet, some plastic stuff, and some electrical stuff. Unless the supplier spray painted "Pot Growing Cabinet" all over the side, there is no way anyone would be able to tell what it was. All of the components are legit, and customs are looking for DRUGS and ILLEGAL substances. This would be neither, they wouldn't care. If these things can be shipped between states, and between canada and the states, I'm sure it can make it to your island.
> 
> If you are concerned about a controlled delivery, then I'm assuming that you want to just pick it up? Shipping is not an option, either into australia or within? Because the cops can catch you just as easily following a package going into the country as they can one that is traveling within the country. I doubt that they would do it anyway. I don't know about your country, but you need search warrents here, and a judge has to sign off on it. Having a light and a cabinet is not enough to get a search warrent in the states. Anyway, so if you are avoiding shipping, then I don't really know how to help you, you just need to look around.
> 
> My opinion is to still build your own. But that's just me. Hope any of this helps.


 
I know this is a long dead subject but the most important facet of stealth is to operate below the radar! This means you don't even want to raise an eyebrow. Of course there is nothing illegal about a dismantled cabinet wired for lighting... but it sure is suspicious! I make no claims of knowing anything about antidrug procedures in Australia but if it is even remotely like here in America, the LEO's will seem to have an almost inexhaustable income/resource stream and can easily keep an eye out for any odd behaviours in your neck of the woods. It seems really paranoid and smacks of conspiracy theory but the authorities can and have and will use any and every effective technology and tactic available to stop you from growing your own few ounces of fun. If you want to go stealthy but you have your heart set on the foreign grow box then have it delivered to a friend or relative that is not very close to your growing site. I never got to the end of the thread and I'm sure the topic has long since been resolved but I hope someone glances at this and then takes the time to make absolutely sure that they give no reason for anyone (LEO or civilian) to suspect you are anything more or less than a kind and decent 'Nameless Joe'. 

Stay safe.


----------

